# hopeful pat!



## novembersky (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi,

We are considering buying a small holding/quita in Portugal, where we hope to grow the majority of our food. We have a small monthly income of approx. e1100 a month. We are looking at a Eco sustainable property which should have low running costs.
We hope to buy the small holding outright. 
There are just the two of us, with some experience of small holdings. We have modest needs.

is this realistic on our monthly income? 
what tax will have to pay on this income, bearing in mind it comes from rental properties in the uk. 


regards 

martin and Iris


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

novembersky said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are considering buying a small holding/quita in Portugal, where we hope to grow the majority of our food. We have a small monthly income of approx. e1100 a month. We are looking at a Eco sustainable property which should have low running costs.
> We hope to buy the small holding outright.
> ...


Hello Martin & Iris

Four years ago my wife and I did princely what you propose based on a monthly income of GBP 1000 per month solely from our UK pensions and here we are now with a small organic Eco friendly small holding almost self sufficient. 

We chose an area that could sustain growing conditions that was not too hot with ample supplies of water where land and property prices were very cheap.

Another important consideration for us was our choice to find an area where British Expats were very far and few and finally we wanted to be as close as possible to the Spanish border where we could take advantage of cheaper prices eg the cost of petrol.

Our choice was Northern Portugal just a few miles from the Minho River , just over one hours drive from Porto airport and 25 minutes from Vigo airport.

Finally we do have a web site which has 200 pictures and videos that we will send to you if you contact us at [email protected]


----------

